# Desperate Housewives



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

OK... A little embarrassed to admit but I have a few obsessions- this being one. I also always look into spoilers of my favorite shows because I like to ruin things for myself
ANYWAY... Bree's daughter, Danielle, is going to have a baby in a few episodes and it's going to be a boy. Circumcision will be debated. To say anymore about it, I would have to get into the whole backstory and it is SUPER confusing and involved (LOL) but if you're a sometimes watcher (I'm probably the only one here that does watch it haha) then make sure you tune in this season!!
I so hope they don't do it!! From what it seems... it's the bio dad who's against


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I bet you anything they will and site that stupid African circ study














It would be great if they didnt it would really help get the word out since that is a popular show.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Bree likes things perfect so I think she won't....lets hope so.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Wait, I thought it was Bree that was pregnant?







:
I hope they don't do it though... that would be AWESOME seeing as how so many people watch it.


----------



## AGierald (Sep 5, 2007)

considering how anal bree is, and its going to be "her" kid... i think bree will want it done. in her eyes, i think "perfect" is not going to equal "intact" she likes things neat and tidy and in order, and i'll bet she equates being circ'd with those things.


----------



## Poppy Bee (Jul 13, 2007)

It may very well go in a more unexpected direction. In the episode before last weeks, Bree was telling Orson that raising Danielle's child was her chance to have a do-over and parent differently. And in last week's episode, her "perfect" status was in question- maybe Bree's going to get all super-crunchy and stop caring about things matching!


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG Other people here watch DH too??? Yay LOL
No, it isn't Bree that's preg. It's her unmarried daughter. Bree's wearing a fake belly and passing it off as her own- very 50s
I'm pretty sure that it is Bree that wants it done and the bio dad comes up and says no. This is all from spoiler sites so it's never really clear. Some say Orson and Bree disagree, some say the bio dad and whoever. There's talk about a Jewish spin too... and her agreeing to raise the baby Jewish if they'll do it or something.
I do hope she gets super crunchy!!! A homebirth might be a possibility, considering her not-really-pregnant status. Although I'm sure we'll be seeing bottles, since she's not the bio mom. I'll let it slide though since it did show Lynette BFing Penny when she was a baby. But that's OT


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
OMG Other people here watch DH too??? Yay LOL
No, it isn't Bree that's preg. It's her unmarried daughter. Bree's wearing a fake belly and passing it off as her own- very 50s
I'm pretty sure that it is Bree that wants it done and the bio dad comes up and says no. This is all from spoiler sites so it's never really clear. Some say Orson and Bree disagree, some say the bio dad and whoever. There's talk about a Jewish spin too... and her agreeing to raise the baby Jewish if they'll do it or something.
I do hope she gets super crunchy!!! A homebirth might be a possibility, considering her not-really-pregnant status. Although I'm sure we'll be seeing bottles, since she's not the bio mom. I'll let it slide though since it did show Lynette BFing Penny when she was a baby. But that's OT 

Ohhh, ok. I didn't catch that because the only episode I've ever seen was last weeks (?), the one about the pie. LOL


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

This is a stretch BUT, Eva Longoria is on the show and IF she has any influence maybe we can hope she's against circumcision. Because: She's Latino, from large Latino community in San Antonio, is married to Tony Parker, who was born in France and raised in Belgium, both intact countries. (not a very "French" name though, it it?)









We can hope though, right?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh let's hope....
Jessica


----------



## Vito's Mommy (Jan 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
OK... A little embarrassed to admit but I have a few obsessions- this being one.

I watch it too. Takes me away from the day and into some crazy neighborhood that makes mine seem "normal," if only for an hour. LOL.

I do hope that they go against it, I'd be bummed if I had to stop watching it. They're in enough hot water after the episode about "Phillipino docs" comment. OT, sorry. I just don't know what direction they're heading. Maybe we should write them and speak up on behlaf on NC?


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Good idea! I think I will


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll be watching!!!!


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

:






























Anyone see tonight's episode? She had the baby...you guessed it. A boy.







And in the 'teaser' for next week's episode, a Rabbi? is at her house for some reason (a baby shower maybe?) and she asks him "Oh and while you're here, could you do a bris on my baby?" (or something like that)







Guess I won't be watching DH anymore...

Oh and here's the kicker...after the baby was born, Bree said he was "perfect"! Guess not.







:


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

Uggghhhhh....

Another lost opportunity. Most of Hollywood seems to be pro-circ. Unlike the rest of CA.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

It is not yet known if he will actually be circ'd though.

I mean, I don't have real high hopes for the outcome, but in the spoiler I read, it is supposed to be a debate over if he will or will not be. So don't give up. Even if he does, at the very least hopefully some good anti points will be brought up.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

From the spoiler site:

It looks like Danielle will give birth to a boy. Orson and Bree will not see eye to eye about circumcision.


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverspook* 







:






























Anyone see tonight's episode? She had the baby...you guessed it. A boy.







And in the 'teaser' for next week's episode, a Rabbi? is at her house for some reason (a baby shower maybe?) and she asks him "Oh and while you're here, could you do a bris on my baby?" (or something like that)







Guess I won't be watching DH anymore...

Oh and here's the kicker...after the baby was born, Bree said he was "perfect"! Guess not.







:

How awful and disappointing.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

At least it was a home birth. On the kitchen counter? LOL But it was good to see an emergency home birth and they stayed home, not rushing off to the hospital.

I think there is still hope that the baby gets to stay intact, even though the trailer shows Bree asking a mohel to 'bris' her baby. It looked like maybe she crashed a bris? I don't think a mohel would do that (hopefully).


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
At least it was a home birth. On the kitchen counter? LOL But it was good to see an emergency home birth and they stayed home, not rushing off to the hospital.

I think there is still hope that the baby gets to stay intact, even though the trailer shows Bree asking a mohel to 'bris' her baby. It looked like maybe she crashed a bris? I don't think a mohel would do that (hopefully).

I don't watch this show but am following this thread. Hopefully it's one of those cases where the preview is totally different to what actually happens.

Homebirth is good. You don't see a lot of those potrayed on TV and natural births often get bad treatment. Although a babies birth is a day (or so). Missing a body part is a lifetime!


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

UGH, did anyone notice the narration of the teaser... "Next week, they're gonna cut 'em off" Flash the words "Cut 'Em Off" followed by the clip of Bree asking the Rabbi about a bris *sigh*


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

Oh, yuck!!!!!!!! I hope they get a ton of negative feedback...


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

was anyone else annoyed that her water broke and her baby was born like 5 minutes later? lol. Especially for a first time mother. My water broke and my baby was born 38 HOURS later. It was funny how Danielle was like "it's coming!" before she even had one contraction.

and i also hope hope hope they DON'T circ!


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

My water broke and my son was born two pushes later. I didn't see the show, but the length of time a woman labors varies immensely. Why are we mad that her delivery was precipitous?

sorry...off topic...disregard.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christifav* 
My water broke and my son was born two pushes later. I didn't see the show, but the length of time a woman labors varies immensely. Why are we mad that her delivery was precipitous?

sorry...off topic...disregard.

WOW!







So you had no labor contractions before your water broke and your baby was born minutes later??? I'm jealous!







I didn't know that was possible!

But I see that was your second birth... not really sure how often that happens with a woman's first birth.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christifav* 
My water broke and my son was born two pushes later. I didn't see the show, but the length of time a woman labors varies immensely. Why are we mad that her delivery was precipitous?

sorry...off topic...disregard.

I can't speak for everyone, but the reason why it annoyed me was the greater context of tv births. They never show a more average birth. It is either super fast, which is rare or has other rare things for the added drama.

I'm also less annoyed at the speed of the labour than having her labour on her back on a kitchen table.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christifav* 
My water broke and my son was born two pushes later. I didn't see the show, but the length of time a woman labors varies immensely. Why are we mad that her delivery was precipitous?

sorry...off topic...disregard.


But was that your first born? Danielle was having her first so I just thought it was silly that one minute her water broke, the next she said "it's coming" without really even having contractions (at least it didnt' seem that way, she wasn't stopping to breathe or anythign like that, then the next minute she's up on the counter pushing out her baby. I just thought it was very "t.v. dramatic" lol







:


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

have ya'll seen this?

http://video.aol.com/video/tv-desper...cision/2018088

i think the hubby's doing a nice job....making his wife's reasons seem very superficial.

i don't even watch this show and I'M interested!

oh yeah - and they are bottlefeeding too....not even promoting the breast.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
have ya'll seen this?

http://video.aol.com/video/tv-desper...cision/2018088

i think the hubby's doing a nice job....making his wife's reasons seem very superficial.

i don't even watch this show and I'M interested!

Interesting. I don't watch this show but I have to wonder if it's being set up so she'll change her mind.
Or on the other hand will it become a big joke and the husband say never mind go for it.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

We'll see - at least the issue is being addressed! And Sancta, isn't the baby Danielle's? So it has to be ffed? But it also might have been nice if Danielle pumped. That happened a long time ago on a soap opera (AMC) - the bio mom pumped for the babe (who literally couldn't be fed formula because of allergy). Sorry, OT! I'm not going to watch D.H. but am interested in how it will turn out. Unfortunately in the media, circ is still fodder for comedy (yeah, it's real funny...







)


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

wow, that preview was great! Thank you! I think it's AWESOME that he said it so clearly - not at the price of pain and reduced sexual pleasure!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasophy* 
We'll see - at least the issue is being addressed! And Sancta, isn't the baby Danielle's? So it has to be ffed? But it also might have been nice if Danielle pumped. That happened a long time ago on a soap opera (AMC) - the bio mom pumped for the babe (who literally couldn't be fed formula because of allergy). Sorry, OT! I'm not going to watch D.H. but am interested in how it will turn out. Unfortunately in the media, circ is still fodder for comedy (yeah, it's real funny...







)

I have no idea. (I don't watch it....) I don't even know who Danielle is!









But if that's the case...then it makes sense that they are bottlefeeding. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## pitter_patter (Jan 16, 2007)

In Bree's defense, the child isn't actually hers and it is very difficult to nurse an adopted baby. She could use a SNS I guess.....


----------



## rambunctiouscurls (Oct 4, 2006)

wow I'm impressed by the preview.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

The hubby seems smart, collected and informed and Bree seems flustered, desperate and irrational. I hope the husband wins!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

I have never watched Desperate Housewives, but that was an awesome preview! I really hope they keep portraying circ in such a negative light.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitter_patter* 
In Bree's defense, the child isn't actually hers and it is very difficult to nurse an adopted baby. She could use a SNS I guess.....

I thought they were hiding the fact that it wasn't her baby, so using an SNS might give it away.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM* 
wow, that preview was great! Thank you! I think it's AWESOME that he said it so clearly - not at the price of pain and reduced sexual pleasure!


ITA!


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
have ya'll seen this?

http://video.aol.com/video/tv-desper...cision/2018088

i think the hubby's doing a nice job....making his wife's reasons seem very superficial.

i don't even watch this show and I'M interested!

oh yeah - and they are bottlefeeding too....not even promoting the breast.









Ok, after watching that I have to say I like Orson a lot more (and Bree a lot less...not that I ever liked her)







I reeeeally hope he 'wins'.







:


----------



## falcon (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh wow, I had stopped watching Desperate Housewives but I'm definitely going to watch on Sun!


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

That preview was really great. I love his arguments- reasonable and to the point. And they really make Bree look shallow.
And I really love how he protects his (kind of) son by sending letters to the drs & hospitals- very thorough!
I really hope he wins!


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow!
How fantastic is that!

I'm even more impressed that as far as I can assume (and correct me if I'm wrong) but it seems that Orson (the husband) is cut himself!

I'll be holding my breath on Sunday!

(I really, really hope they don't. I mean how could they after the pain and decrease in Sexual pleasure comment? I would really hate to have to stop watching after this episode!)


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Go Orson!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

And don't you love the look the nurse gives her when she asks who she needs to see to get the baby circumcised? The nurse looks at her like, you've gotta be kidding. No way. _*What?*_


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

I've never watched the show before, but this thread has me curious. I may have to watch this one...I'm so hopeful!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
And don't you love the look the nurse gives her when she asks who she needs to see to get the baby circumcised? The nurse looks at her like, you've gotta be kidding. No way. _*What?*_

Yep, I noticed that as well.

I'll be interested to find out what happens. And, yes, that woman sounds crazy, superficial and mindless.


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

What an awesome preview! I have never watched the show, but add me to the list of new viewers for Sunday!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wont be watching but I will be checking back here to see what happens.







: that it goes the right way.


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Wow, I have been an avid viewer since the beginning, but I was going to miss this week b/c of the previews. I'm going to watch now that I've seen that sneak preview. Go Orson! I REALLY hope they do the right thing so I don't have to stop watching.







:


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

never seen the show, after the first few minutes of the very first one, i changed it thinking it was really weird, LOL..but that preview made me laugh. very cool. i hope he gets his way, too!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I don't watch it but honestly, not hoping for much.


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

Desperate housewives _has_ been AP-friendly in the past. Gaby wore her adopted baby girl (Lilly? I think) in a sling, when she was doing yoga and Lynette freaked out when Bree spanked one of the twins and talked about how humiliating that must be for a child. So maybe there is hope...


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

This is the classic cliff hanger. Pick a topic that is controversial, add a dose of dissention, string it out and surprise everyone. It keeps viewers coming back for more. It's a tactic to build viewership and ratings.

Apparently, someone there is very familiar with this issue and the heated passions around it and they are using it to build their ratings. That's OK with me because there are millions of viewers and they seem (from the trailer I've seen) more than willing to put the truthful information out there. No matter which way it goes, it's good for intactivism. I think we can expect this to be stretched out over several episodes to milk it for all it's worth.

One possible scenario I see coming is for there to be a heated argument between mother and father with the mother finally coming around but not totally convinced. But in the end, the baby comes home with all his parts intact. Then, Bree being the compulsive type and being the perfect wife and homemaker and wanting for cleanliness, etc., etc., conspires to get the baby alone and have the circumcision done. From that point, it gets a little bit muddy. If she succeeds, there will be a massive argument and if she doesn't succeed and gets caught, there's going to be a massive argument. There will be alienation and retribution. Somehow in the end, everyone will work it out.

Another possible scenario is that the baby won't be circumcised but will "have to be circumcised" later and you all know the story from that point.

I've watched maybe 2 or 3 episodes of DH but you can be sure I'll be watching to see how they handle this. That's just what they want!

.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

The character "Bree" sounds like a complete nut. I've never watched DH before. I'll check out the link now.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
have ya'll seen this?

http://video.aol.com/video/tv-desper...cision/2018088

i think the hubby's doing a nice job....making his wife's reasons seem very superficial.

i don't even watch this show and I'M interested!

oh yeah - and they are bottlefeeding too....not even promoting the breast.









WTG Orson!!!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I've never seen the show, but that clip was awesome! Somebody has got to post an update when the show airs!!!!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

If she does circ then I AM DONe with DesH. I can't stand Susan so it is just another reason to stop watching. I have better things to do like Blog on MDC. LOL


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
I've never seen the show, but that clip was awesome! Somebody has got to post an update when the show airs!!!!

Is there any chance at all that someone could briefly summarise what happened in the clip (maybe using spoiler tags for those who don't want to read?1)?

I live in the UK, and Desperate Housewives won't be aired here until the New Year, so they won't let us watch clips of it - arrgh! And I'm so nosy, I'm desperate to know what they said about circumcision in that clip...


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

This isn't the whole thing, but gives a good picture!

Bree goes to hospital to get baby circed, doctor says he can't help her and reads letter that Orson had sent him. The letter says that he does not wish for his son, Benjamin Hodge, to be circed and should the recipient of the letter encounter his wife, show her the letter and assure her of its wide distribution to hospitals and doctor's offices in that and 2 surrounding states. It goes to scene of Bree and Orson and she's complaining about him not trusting her.
O: Of course I trust you, not to break your word, but since you pointedly would not give it, I trusted you to snip first and debate the merits later
B: I'm only thinking of the baby, be reasonable
O:You're unreasonable, what do you have against untrimmed penises?
B: They're...unsightly! I do not want our son to be teased for being different, do you?
O: So it all comes down to tradition and conformity
B: What's wrong with that? I though we liked conformity!
O: Not at the price of pain and reduced sexual pleasure
B: I can tell you who's sexual pleasure is going to be reduced big time! (As Orson walks away to feed the baby)


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notyetamommy* 
This isn't the whole thing, but gives a good picture!

Bree goes to hospital to get baby circed, doctor says he can't help her and reads letter that Orson had sent him. The letter says that he does not wish for his son, Benjamin Hodge, to be circed and should the recipient of the letter encounter his wife, show her the letter and assure her of its wide distribution to hospitals and doctor's offices in that and 2 surrounding states. It goes to scene of Bree and Orson and she's complaining about him not trusting her.
O: Of course I trust you, not to break your word, but since you pointedly would not give it, I trusted you to snip first and debate the merits later
B: I'm only thinking of the baby, be reasonable
O:You're unreasonable, what do you have against untrimmed penises?
B: They're...unsightly! I do not want our son to be teased for being different, do you?
O: So it all comes down to tradition and conformity
B: What's wrong with that? I though we liked conformity!
O: Not at the price of pain and reduced sexual pleasure
B: I can tell you who's sexual pleasure is going to be reduced big time! (As Orson walks away to feed the baby)

Thanks so much! Very cool - that sums up the pro- and anti- arguments amazingly well - way to go Orson! (I never liked him so much as I do right now!)


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I go on spoilerfix and IMDB ALL THE TIME because I love to ruin things for myself LOL
It's still unknown if the baby will be circ'd. I still have hope. None of my "sources" have a difinative answer.
The big teaser was that bree wants a circ and that either Orson or the baby's bio dad disagree (that part wasn't clear)


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
have ya'll seen this?

http://video.aol.com/video/tv-desper...cision/2018088

i think the hubby's doing a nice job....making his wife's reasons seem very superficial.

i don't even watch this show and I'M interested!

oh yeah - and they are bottlefeeding too....not even promoting the breast.









That isn't shocking to me. Mainstream TV tackling adoptive BFing? Too much to hope for just yet.


----------



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have hope that they will leave the baby intact. I've been watching DH since it started and I remember an episode of Lynette nursing her baby girl and also, does anyone remember the episode way back in the beginning that revolved around an employee at Lynette's job that was still nursing her preschool aged child? I think he was about 3 years old. Lynette got him to "wean" after offering him ice cream or something, but I'm pretty sure I remember them showing the little boy nursing, not just talking about it.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *essnce629* 
I have hope that they will leave the baby intact. I've been watching DH since it started and I remember an episode of Lynette nursing her baby girl and also, does anyone remember the episode way back in the beginning that revolved around an employee at Lynette's job that was still nursing her preschool aged child? I think he was about 3 years old. Lynette got him to "wean" after offering him ice cream or something, but I'm pretty sure I remember them showing the little boy nursing, not just talking about it.

I do but he was 5. She was nursing him that long because it was good for her figure LOL
And when Lynette was BFing Penny (at a party) she wasn't even a NB. I thought that was great. I think this show is pretty AP friendly if you really think about it. Just not commitment friendly HAHA


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

What time is it on?? I may get to watch it...
Jessica


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
What time is it on?? I may get to watch it...
Jessica

http://abc.go.com/primetime/desperate/

Sundays 8/9 Central it looks like.

Jen


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

It's on at 8pm central time. So that means it's on at 9pm Eastern, I think. Not sure about Mountain or Pacific time zones.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
What time is it on?? I may get to watch it...
Jessica

It'll be on at 9 for you  After Extreme Makeover on ABC
Maybe if we do "group positive thinking" I hear about that on Coast to Coast AM all the time. Worth a shot LMAO


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I'm watching it right now and he just called it mutilation!!!! And even talked about how it's desensitizing!!!!


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

OK just have to say I am loving Orson's comments. "Ritual mutilation" WONDERFUL


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I love it too! They must've actually looked into the debate thing really well. Bree's (sp?) comments were very typical of those who circ out of ignorance. Though Iw ould've liked to have heard him mention how the hygiene thing is a myth. Oh well, ritual mutilation and loss of sensitivity is pretty great!


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

I cant watch! keep the updates coming-- I love that this is happening on noncable TV. its ABC right?

ill be bummed if they do it though


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Awesome.. he circulated letters to all the hospitals in the area and in two surrounding states saying he didn't want *their* son circed!

Coolness!


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

He sent letters to all the physicians in the area informing them that he does NOT want the baby to be circ'd. Now she's mad. hehehe


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
Awesome.. he circulated letters to all the hospitals in the area and in two surrounding states saying he didn't want *their* son circed!

Coolness!

i totalyl missed the 2 surrounding states part! haha how great


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Even if they do circ, it's good that circ was addressed the way that it was (at least in the sneek peek). Circing the baby after that (at least what I saw in the preview) would just cement Bree's shallow characterization - edging it into cruel and stupid. Don't know how it will end but I'm sure interested.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok Dh finished watching his show now. so i turned this on. Oh man, she seems to have convinced a mohel to do it! then it went to commercial break >.<


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm losing hope. Orson better walk in. BUT in more spoilers it says that due to the baby, they'll have marital problems :-(


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

uh oh! it looks like she may've convinced the mohel to do a bris.

But who else wants to bet Orson will wake up with them gone, see the invitation for the bris, and head on over? I guess it's just a matter of whether or not he'll get there in time.... here's hoping he will!


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

they did it


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

fictional baby is mutilated.

at least Orson has serious issues with it


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

:







::


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I don't know why the whole "screaming monster of a baby" thing didn't come into play AFTER the circ...as that would be far more fitting.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!

Damn.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I do have to say, though, I'd rather a circ'd baby at the end of that well of an anti-circ fight, compared to an intact baby where the parent opposing was simply "I want the baby to look like me" or something where there was just a general lack of solid info against circumcision.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

The UA violation did it. And Orson totally wimps out about it. I can't say what I'd have done to her.









Though...she is a good example of just how stupid and superficial pro-circ'ers are.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 
they did it









I want to clarify (for those who couldn't watch) that SHE did it. Orson didn't wake up. They didn't show any of the procedure (of course). She told him when they got home though, and he was *MAD*! Atleast they made circ out to be horrible and Bree out to be a shallow you-know-what! And I'm too sucked in to the Gaby/Victor/Carlos saga to stop watching now!


----------



## jserral (Apr 8, 2007)

Eh.... Orson was so passionate about it I was disappointed after he heard the kid was circed, and a quick argument, the issue seemed to be dropped. If they dont have marital issues (as another said), or if it isn't at least brought up more then this I will definately be disappointed, and not just because I am against circ, someone that feels as strongly as he seemed to wouldn't just let this drop.

That said, I do like how Bree never comes up with a good defense and Orson's comeback was pretty good.... and how Susan (who has only had a girl) said she has never given it any thought, ever.... which is probably how most viewers (even those with boys) feel and this could cause them to research it after knowing some people have strong feelings against it.... and other people would realize they had no better reasons then Bree, again hopefully causing them to research it.

All in all a decent outcome, though I hope future episodes bring it up further.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bm31* 
Though...she is a good example of just how stupid and superficial pro-circ'ers are.

Yup!


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

I missed it...guess I'm glad I didn't see it. *sigh*


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I am so disappointed.. but still thankful the words mutilation and decreased sexual pleasure got in there. They really went further than "look like daddy" at least.

But my heart sank when the mohel gave her that smile and it seemed he would do it.. I kept hoping they were just teasing us but...no.









I will still watch though.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I am torn. I said in a previous post that I would no longer watch. Since all of info was mainly non-circ. I may still watch. It still makes me mad. Although it is only fiction but still. There are some strange people out there that look up to Bre. Hopefully moore look up to Orson.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Not surprised. I figured it would end up this way.


----------



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh you ladies are too cute








I was sitting on the couch watching Desperate Housewives feeling like I was watching it with all of you MDCers. I was saying to my husband that guaranteed there are postings going on during the show. Sure enough I went straight here and you guys were posting all during the show







It gave some good info but I was disappointed that Orson was fine after 2 min of talking. If he was that passionate about it it should have been more of a fight. Sadly I think the topic is over. I think their marital problems will be about if Bree thinks of him as the father. You could tell by the look on her face when they discussed that in the end. She seemed like she wasn't happy about that thought. I was so disappointed that she got it done


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

It was annoying.
I also would think it would be a bit of an upset to those that are religious (Bree pretended to be Jewish to get the mohel to do it).

And Orson just sorta got over it too easily.

But at least as they say, all pr is good pr.

Jessica


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Something good came from this prime-time mutilation...I may have saved a friend's future sons! I updated my status on facebook as "Amanda is...PISSED that Bree circumcised that baby!"







and a college-age male friend sent me a note saying "Huh?". So I took the opportunity to send him some links (no circ, the video, sexasnatureintendedit). He responded freaking out that he saw another man's penis on his computer!







But he also said that it would make him think twice about doing it to his son,







and that he felt sorry for his future wife.







So I messaged him back with some more info and the NORM link.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

I think it was interesting that Orson said that his father had fought to keep him intact, but when his mom got the chance-at age 5-she defied him and had him cut. He said he remembers his own circumcision "vividly". Of course, Bree used that as another excuse to circumcise in infancy with the, "They don't remember it." argument. I'm still watching now, the show's only about half over.

Jen

Edited:

I liked that the mohel told Bree when she suggested they just sneak off and circumcise her son in the den of her friend's house (who just had a bris) there was "no such thing as a quiet bris". I also appreciated that the mohel seemed to only be agreeing to circumcise Bree's son because she LIED to him and said she was Jewish, guilted him about disappointing her mother, claimed her son just happened to be 8 days old, and implied that she would raise him as a devout Jew. Bree is a sneaky, conniving, superficial *&^%*.

Bree called it an "unsightly foreskin". Orson was p*ssed, and asked her "Why stop there, why not cut off his testicles too? You have no problem going after mine!" which I thought was great. I do think it was dumb that he seemed to calm down so quickly and bought into her claim that she'd start treating him like his father. Why suddenly trust her? She only cares about herself.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

The whole show seemed to be about deception and you look at the ther deceptions that went on (pretending to throw away the pills, hiding that she killed her husband, keeping a child from finding her father [is the father really bad or was that just another lie?]) it puts circ in the same catagory.


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

I have only watched a couple of episodes, so I'm not very familiar with it. It's still very disappointing.

Hopefully it made some of the actors think about the issue. They're mostly around the age where they're having kids, right?


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

She is a rather awful charachter...and does everything with deceit. It actually IMHO makes circumcision look like a BAD thing on a mainstream show.

When people wrote about this initially I figured from what I read she'd lie/cheat do whatever it took because she was already taking him off on her own to try to have it done.







:


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I too was upset that Orson got over it so easily. But overall, some excellent points brought up. And like the previous poster said about her facebook... hopefully more discussion will stem from the episode so that is good!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm really surprised Bree's gay ds didn't step in to protest on Orsen's behalf. Circumcision is a huge no-no for gay ppl. They're against it, I mean.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
I'm really surprised Bree's gay ds didn't step in to protest on Orsen's behalf. Circumcision is a huge no-no for gay ppl. They're against it, I mean.

Uh, you sure about that?

I had a gay friend who was cut and looked down on those who weren't. I'm not in touch with the gay community but I presume that there are those who care and those who don't. Just like in the straight world.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I think it is a bit of a generalization to say gay ppl are against circ!

It would have expected him to side with Orson though, simply because he tends to disagree with Bree regardless of the topic.


----------



## falcon (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe if Susan/Mike have a boy, they will decide to leave him intact, since they heard Orson and Bree argue about it. (That's probably overly optimistic, they probably won't bring up this issue again on the show.) Dh and I were shocked that Orson wasn't more ticked off after Bree had the baby circed.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
That isn't shocking to me. Mainstream TV tackling adoptive BFing? Too much to hope for just yet.

Have you actually been watching the show? it's not really HER baby, so therefore she isn't lactating


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
Uh, you sure about that?

I had a gay friend who was cut and looked down on those who weren't. I'm not in touch with the gay community but I presume that there are those who care and those who don't. Just like in the straight world.

No, I'm not so sure now. Just that every gay person I know feels strongly opposed to it. I ASSume too much.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
Uh, you sure about that?

I had a gay friend who was cut and looked down on those who weren't. I'm not in touch with the gay community but I presume that there are those who care and those who don't. Just like in the straight world.

I think she's right. I've heard of gay bars where there is no cover charge for uncut men!


----------



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mandynee22
That isn't shocking to me. Mainstream TV tackling adoptive BFing? Too much to hope for just yet.

Have you actually been watching the show? it's not really HER baby, so therefore she isn't lactating
That is why she said _adoptive BFing_! Women can induce lactation without being pregnant.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I've heard of gay bars where there is no cover charge for uncut men!

That is hilarious!!!! I suppose they have to prove it in order to get in free?


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

Now that I've mulled this over a bit, I think there are a lot of positives about what happened on this show. First of all, regular viewers know Bree to be extremely controlling and superficial....which puts someone who would go to such lengths to get a baby cut in the same category. This is not where most moms want to be.

Orson is the product of a very abusive "Mommy Dearest" who has been a character on the show. The fact that THAT mother had him circumcised is another blow to the image of a woman who would get a baby cut.

Orson has been very damaged by his upbringing, and mentioned how traumatic his circumcision was to him. He also decided he wanted Bree when she was still married and was involved in her first husband's "accidental" death - so he is capable of anything. It would not be out of character for him to act mollified by Bree's words after the circ but come back later somehow to punish her for doing it. Since he was so opposed, I wouldn't be surprised if the issue DID come up later as something he exacts revenge for.

Stay tuned


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Totally hypothetical, obviously, but I wonder what Bree thinks of her vagina? Seems like it would be just as "unsightly" as a foreskin!


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bm31* 
The UA violation did it. And Orson totally wimps out about it. I can't say what I'd have done to her.









Though...she is a good example of just how stupid and superficial pro-circ'ers are.

Just wait. It will cause some major problems down the road. I hope he divorces her


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Have you actually been watching the show? it's not really HER baby, so therefore she isn't lactating









I've watched every week from the beginning. I'm obsessed LOL
I know she isn't actually lactating but to show her BFing she would have to relactate and that's too much seriousness for dh
I still did like it. I loved all Orson's anti circ arguments


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I think she's right. I've heard of gay bars where there is no cover charge for uncut men!

So... they verify this??? lol


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alissakae* 
He also decided he wanted Bree when she was still married and was involved in her first husband's "accidental" death - so he is capable of anything.

What? he wasn't around then, that was the creepy pharmacist. He did run down Mike though.


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notyetamommy* 
What? he wasn't around then, that was the creepy pharmacist. He did run down Mike though.

Oh, you're right. Sorry!







: I am only a hit and miss viewer! Anyway, as with all the characters we know that Orson can be mean. I really do think that he backed down too easily after Bree cut the baby, and he WILL get even at some point. After all, his mom cut him and that was just a small part of the many ways she messed with his mind. Now Bree has done the same thing to the baby. There is no way he can really sit still for that unless the writers are extremely inconsistent with his character.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeep* 
I love it too! They must've actually looked into the debate thing really well. Bree's (sp?) comments were very typical of those who circ out of ignorance. Though Iw ould've liked to have heard him mention how the hygiene thing is a myth. Oh well, ritual mutilation and loss of sensitivity is pretty great!

Did they say "mastrabatory hygiene" or what?

When she said "That's why it's supposed to be done to an infant, so they don't remember" I wish orson had said something to the effect of "yes, traumatizing someone is OK if they won't remember. . .date rape. . . "
But other thant that I thought the anti-circ side was well represented & I'm pleased with the show. It was annoying that Bre did what she did though, but it's all in the name of good tv, so we couldn't hope for too much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
I've watched every week from the beginning. I'm obsessed LOL
I know she isn't actually lactating but to show her BFing she would have to relactate and that's too much seriousness for dh
I still did like it. I loved all Orson's anti circ arguments

Well, pumping to re-lactate would have been a neat addition to all the belly padding scenes. . .Oh well, I bet the writers don't even know about induced lactation. Too bad, because going to such legnths to cover her story would have been very Bree.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

well the one thing bree pointed out was 'conformity' so it would just kill her if it ends up that ds is in the minority.

nak


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alissakae* 
Orson can be mean. I really do think that he backed down too easily after Bree cut the baby, and he WILL get even at some point.

Let's see if he starts restoring his own foreskin! The would fix her.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Two things about the episode bothered me as bad writing.

1) Bree got away with saying she didn't want her son to be in the minority. I'm surprised Orson didn't know the opposite is true in California.

2) NO MOHEL WOULD CUT anyone having been told there is a custodial parent who doesn't want it to happen.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alissakae* 
Now that I've mulled this over a bit, I think there are a lot of positives about what happened on this show. First of all, regular viewers know Bree to be extremely controlling and superficial....which puts someone who would go to such lengths to get a baby cut in the same category. This is not where most moms want to be.

Orson is the product of a very abusive "Mommy Dearest" who has been a character on the show. The fact that THAT mother had him circumcised is another blow to the image of a woman who would get a baby cut.

Orson has been very damaged by his upbringing, and mentioned how traumatic his circumcision was to him. He also decided he wanted Bree when she was still married and was involved in her first husband's "accidental" death - so he is capable of anything. It would not be out of character for him to act mollified by Bree's words after the circ but come back later somehow to punish her for doing it. Since he was so opposed, I wouldn't be surprised if the issue DID come up later as something he exacts revenge for.

Stay tuned









I totally agree. The more I think of it in terms of a popular mainstream show, the more satisfied I am with the episode. Sure, I would have liked to have it been the entire focus of the show and would like to have seen Orson go to any length AT ALL to keep him intact, but that is not realistic to expect of a show.







I am still pleased that on a show like this, they said, "mutilation, pain and decreased sexual pleasure" then mocked doing it just for conformity.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I've heard of gay bars where there is no cover charge for uncut men!

I work the Chicago Gay Pride Parade every year, walking up and down the route handing out circumcision info to the spectators.

I think the proportion of people who
a) say they prefer a cut man for aesthetic reasons and
b) have no problem with infant circ
is only slightly lower among Chicago gays compared to Chicago straights.


----------



## SaharaRose (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ron_Low* 
Two things about the episode bothered me as bad writing.

1) Bree got away with saying she didn't want her son to be in the minority. I'm surprised Orson didn't know the opposite is true in California.

2) NO MOHEL WOULD CUT anyone having been told there is a custodial parent who doesn't want it to happen.

1) This show takes place in a fictional East Coast state--depending on the exact location, an uncut man would be in the minority.

2) I totally 100% agree about the Mohel. That never, ever would have happened.

And as a Jew, I wasn't the least bit offended by any implications about Jews in the show. I thought Bree's attempt at a Jewish accent hilarious. "I should only have a nickle for everytime I heard that!"

And from Orsen's previous behavior, just because he temporarily lets something go doesn't mean its over. I don't think this is the last we've heard of the issue.

I just noticed though--you can hear the little jewish boy wailing in the background after the bris. They must have used a really sad baby for the sound track, because his little voice is wavering in such a sad way.







:

Honestly, I found this show a really good voice in a sea that ignores the issue. Imagine all the people who never thought about it, listening to Orsen & Bree's arguement, hoping that Orsen would step in and save the baby, and then feeling let down when the baby was cut. Better for one fictional baby to go under the knife to prevoke thought among millions of people who "never really thought about it before."


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I thought it was set in California too.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Did anyone hear the Mohel say, "the BIBLE says..." It should have been Torah. The writers didn't do their research. Bible is a Christian term, not Jewish.

Am I wrong about this?

Also, I missed the show the night it aired so I watched it from the networks website. (They have commercials sponsering the show) I thought it was ironic that viagra's drug company, Pfizer, was the one supporting DH!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I'm surprised that no one else noticed that the show _closely_ tied circumcision with emasculation.

In a previous episode, pregnant Danielle told Bree, "You emasculated Dad..."

After the circumcision, Orson angrily tells Bree, "Why didn't you just cut his testicles off too!!!"

Orson's mom was an emasculating woman, and circ'ing Orson at age five was part of her character.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I finally watched it yesterday online (btw the sponsors are different each time to watch it online, even with the same show, so it's not planned or anything)

I am really pleased with the things that were said on network tv. I think it is just incredible that he was able to say the things he said.

*SaharaRose*, I agree with you









*fruitful womb*, I thought he said Torah, but maybe I was expecting it so that's the way I heard it. I actually remember it being kind of hard to understand, which I attributed to an accent. Maybe they dubbed it for the online version? No idea, just thinking.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christifav* 
Uggghhhhh....

Another lost opportunity. Most of Hollywood seems to be pro-circ. Unlike the rest of CA.

DO you think it might be because of the amount of Jewish people in the entertaiment industry? I think it plays a huge roll. My bro is 25 and born in CA and is intact, thanks to my mom being a nurse and seeing through the BS when she saw her first circ board, and the OB said that why mess with perfection? ( Turns out he is one of the founders of NOCIRC!)


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

I was generally happy with the episode in that Orson brought up the pain and decreased sexual pleasure argument vs. Bree's desire for conformity and "unsightly" foreskin removal - and in a very popular mainstream show. I did find it to be a total flame out that Orson's anger with the sneaky circumcision was played out at the end as him just being unhappy that Bree wasn't considering him as a parenting equal, rather than him being angry about his son's mutilation. I hope the issue comes up again on the show.


----------

